# Hard Core preppers....



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm wondering if you think many of the 'hard core' preppers are starting to pull back into themselves, lowering their visibility and watching for the continued changes in the economy, the state of the government and the arguments the government has, and the changes in various laws.... Also all the drought and food prices going up, etc.

I'm not seeing some of the stronger posters here and other places on the internet. I know where a few are that I know from here - and they are working on their hunkering down/in.

But are you getting a sense of the "doom and gloomers" starting to pull in?


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

I think the real hard core preppers never let themselves out to have to pull back.
and everyone seems to be getting ready for impact...


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

I haven't been prepping for very long and I am certainly not "prepared" but I think it is likely that they are pulling in. I know I get panicky if I think about the "to do" list, because of the things mentioned.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes I do! On several sites I visit there are longtime posters missing! It's a little scary!


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

spacecase0 said:


> I think the real hard core preppers never let themselves out to have to pull back.
> and everyone seems to be getting ready for impact...


Guess i don't know what a hardcore prepper is 
We keep minimum one year food .
Might have a gun &a few shells 
Very low debt and don't buy anything we don't got to have 
Might find a few bucks in the safe and a few silver coins .
May have a vast tool collection 
Could be a generator stashed somewhere 
Got a gate up and have big dogs 
Keep a 4x4 pickup with real mud tires on it just in case 
Have a wood burning stove ,works for cooking 
So what am i just a nut or what .:bouncy:


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

They are busy finishing stocking up and getting everything set in place for the hard times coming our way. 

I know I need to get my butt in gear and get some canning done. Finances are tight and our fruit crop is non existant so that is one place I have to start focusing on ASAP. I've already begun laying in some of the specialty food items we eat for the holidays just to make sure we can have them this year. I think this drought and the shortages of food to come are really going to put this country into a serious tail spin.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I am doing my best. Normally I cheat when it comes to fishing. I buy direct for local fishermen (setnetter--Those fishermen are the ones I know) But with the setnetter out of the water this year I will be majorly behind --So cabbage is good and goat. I try to have food on hand for the winter --I avoid winter driving like the plague. I need to get some flour or wheat too--there is 3 so I would like to have 250 pounds just for baking if I can. I is what it is. It will be a hard winter I think.

I would like to stop driving say Nov1 and not need to till like May 1. I will be lucky to make it to mid Jan. With Ds not fishing prop taxes will be pd out of dream prep money for the winter weather and storms. I can get by with so little flour as the guys have to cut back on carbs.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

Really Id say since around 2008 or so most "true believer" preppers Ive known have been heading in that direction more and more. As we watch what we felt was coming really start to kick into higher gear. Most all of them Ive known who were kinda on the fence (mostly people I know on metals forums) finally got some food stock, Ive even gotten a few to get seeds. (still a few holdouts I know on the seeds) 

I dont know any I havent met online that are really serious about it. Unless they are entirely quiet about it. Personally Ive become much more open to talk about it now that I live in the middle of nowhere and people I know around town dont know precisely where I live. (dont want a bunch of people showing up here) 

The women who runs the feedstore though has told me a solid portion of her customers talk about these issues all the time. Which is a good sign imo.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

spacecase0 said:


> I think the *real hard core preppers never let themselves out *to have to pull back.
> and everyone seems to be getting ready for impact...


My first thoughts also


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

I read several boards and what I see is that there are few posts concerning prepping lately. What I am noticing are posts that are poo pooing the fact that anything is wrong. They say that the Weather Channel is just hyping the drought and that the speculators are playing it up to get the prices high. They don't seem to realize that the middle of our country is burning up as they speak. They act like it is some kind of made up plot. Then on the other hand the USDA coming out and saying that there is nothing to worry about because so much was planted that it doesn't matter that we have lost these crops but will still have a higher than average crop coming in this fall. I don't know where they have it planted!!!! Then the report that veggies are in great supply and prices are DOWN. Nobody seems to be taking any of this seriously! Add to that the fact they keep throwing out there that even if grain prices go up it is such a small part of the cost of product that it doesn't matter. You know, the old how much corn is in cornflakes etc. What they fail to realize is that EVERYTHING is affected and not just the grain. The Mississippi River moves 60% of our grain and in places it is now 20 feet below normal causing them to only be able to load the barges half full or they run aground. That means the transportation costs DOUBLE. Less corn means possibly less ethanol which translates to higher gas prices. Everything is connected. My guess, the old timers are prepped and a large percentage of the people are arguing about whether there is even a problem. My concern would be that they are all figuring they will hunker down THIS year and all will be well come next planting season. What if it is a several year event?


----------



## Anonymooose (Jul 13, 2012)

cvk said:


> The Mississippi River moves 60% of our grain and in places it is now 20 feet below normal causing them to only be able to load the barges half full or they run aground. That means the transportation costs DOUBLE. Less corn means possibly less ethanol which translates to higher gas prices. Everything is connected.


I had not heard this before, but it definitely makes sense. The tributaries are low too.


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

The reports on the Mississippi River came from the Weather Channel. I heard they are coming out with a new drought report this morning.

The new report on the drought is due at 8:30 Eastern and they are going to talk about it on TWC as soon as it is released.

US Drought Monitor


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I think people are getting weary of always thinking about prepping when the stock market seems to indicate everything is going full steam ahead. And those same people are the ones who would bring others around to thinking in a preparedness way, and since they are weary, they no longer chant their message. It's hard to live every day worrying about these things, so I think even preppers are backing off, but not to be gray but because they no longer believe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

I think it's summer more than anything.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

pulled a row of onions yesty.they are a 3rd size they usually are.but i got about a bushell to dice and freeze.is this hardcore enough for you.....lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

elkhound - I like that size of onions. When one person that's all you need at a time. 
The other veggies look good, too.


Yep, hardcore enough.


(and Alan - yep summer, in the garden forum slump.)


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm wondering if you think many of the 'hard core' preppers are starting to pull back into themselves, lowering their visibility .... ?


Yes, pulling in and shutting up.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Guess i don't know what a hardcore prepper is
> We keep minimum one year food .
> Might have a gun &a few shells
> Very low debt and don't buy anything we don't got to have
> ...


LOL we have 4 4wd drive cars/trucks(all older)....2 4wd atv....1 4wd tractor...just for fun

We are just poor folks trying to keep basics ahead....


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Calico Katie said:


> Yes, pulling in and shutting up.


And hoping everyone that had a hint in the past of our supply's forgets what they knew . This will save pointing a gun at them later . :fussin:

I'm out in the country so people just passing our place what they see their mind and life style tell them we are poor as Job's old turkey and have nothing of interest . Another thing people hate is junk around a place or to their thinking it is junk . 

I know here a car on blocks in the yard will lower you property tax quit a bit ,they got big city folks doing the appraising :grin: Other day i went to help a buddy and someone made a comment about my shoe sole being real loose and no socks on .I ask when they were going to take up a collection for me ,both said i was just being cheep . I think a few hog rings will get a few more miles out of them . :happy:


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

In answer to your original question - absolutely cutting back on posting. A combination of normal summer prepping and the dismal forcasts for fall harvesting and economics. Hard core preppers are prepping, not posting.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

goatlady said:


> In answer to your original question - absolutely cutting back on posting. A combination of normal summer prepping and the dismal forcasts for fall harvesting and economics. Hard core preppers are prepping, not posting.


Well if i knew what a hardcore prepper was i might agree with you 
But at some of us's age if we aren't some what prepared we won't ever be . What some don't get it isn't a thing to do it is a way of daily life .

Some won't post here because they may think someone will find them :fussin:
Some won't post much anymore because some say all we do is spread doom and gloom :runforhills: 

I enjoy life i don't have to work for now this computer is my hobby ,it is hot out side .I water the garden some nights with a flashlight , the wife and i may be canning a 11 at night ,we don't use clocks for much . 

I have one security camera needs attention but it is hot out and is easier to stay home than fix it for now .:grin:


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

We aren't as hardcore as we'd like to be...putting in extra hours at my part-time gig so as to have a little extra $$ for more "winter storage" as we like to call it around folks we don't know. All in all just buckling down 'cause who knows what this fall will bring.

Talked one of my girlfriends into putting extra back this morning, her first year in MO and she doesn't know how fast the Ozarks weather can change its mind plus the road they live on is dirt for 3.5 miles before they even get to one of the little sideroads to get to the highway. They need to prep, plain and simple.


----------



## pumpkin (May 8, 2012)

I'm not sure what is meant by a hardcore prepper. Do you mean the bunker boys? Or the isolationists in their camps in the mountains? Or do you just mean people who are cautious about the future and aware that those who are self sufficient are most likely to weather any storm? 

I can't say for this message board or any other but in real life I would say that MORE people are becoming aware of the need to have food and other supplies on hand, gardens, small animals, self contained water, heat and power sources as well as alternate transportation. More people seem to be interested in attending first aid classes and any "skill" classes. Canning and food prep classes are full this year and all the city allotments have been taken for gardens for the first time. The small city near us has just passed a bylaw to allow chickens and other poultry inside city limits and there is a change proposed to allow front yard vegetable and fruit gardening as long as it is container gardening and your neighbours don't object. Not to mention people are keeping liquid cash, making sure they have no debts (so you really don't have anyone owning you or looking for you) and staying below the radar by not using credit and debit cards. 

A lot of people are doing but not talking. I talk here but not in real life. And of course for some it will be a long slow process because they are starting late and don't have enough money. Not just for food supplies but to install solar panels, wood stoves etc.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

To answer your question Angie, yes, I believe people are super busy stocking and working (saving) to be ready for the big "whatever" . 
Speaking for myself, I can say I have not been on the comp much because, well, "I'm busy!" :runforhills:


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Nothing to see here folks move along.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't think there's ever been very many hard core preppers/survivalists posting on this board.



pumpkin said:


> I'm not sure what is meant by a hardcore prepper. Do you mean the bunker boys? Or the isolationists in their camps in the mountains? Or do you just mean people who are cautious about the future and aware that those who are self sufficient are most likely to weather any storm?
> 
> I can't say for this message board or any other but in real life I would say that MORE people are becoming aware of the need to have food and other supplies on hand, gardens, small animals, self contained water, heat and power sources as well as alternate transportation. More people seem to be interested in attending first aid classes and any "skill" classes. Canning and food prep classes are full this year and all the city allotments have been taken for gardens for the first time. The small city near us has just passed a bylaw to allow chickens and other poultry inside city limits and there is a change proposed to allow front yard vegetable and fruit gardening as long as it is container gardening and your neighbours don't object. Not to mention people are keeping liquid cash, making sure they have no debts (so you really don't have anyone owning you or looking for you) and staying below the radar by not using credit and debit cards.
> 
> A lot of people are doing but not talking. I talk here but not in real life. And of course for some it will be a long slow process because they are starting late and don't have enough money. Not just for food supplies but to install solar panels, wood stoves etc.


Pumpkin, you're talking about Canada though and that's been going on in Canada for quite awhile now. I don't know that the same thing can be said for much of USA. I think the majority of Americans (not counting most homesteaders and preppers) are just now starting to catch on that there's something not friendly to their best interests blowing in the winds of change.

.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

belladulcinea said:


> On several sites I visit there are longtime posters missing! It's a little scary!


I think that last sentence sums it all up well. People are scared. They are scared a major depression is just around the corner, and they are afraid of each other.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

Speaking of the hardcore survivalist types... If anyone frequented such boards as far back as 98 or so, and had a guy show up everyone made fun of telling you to stock food and seeds that was me. Strangely many of them at the time didnt even see much point to stocking food let alone seeds. I was laughed off of several survival forums at the time. Id come back every few months or so for another round. Before to long something shifted, and I got responses like, well "yeah of course". As if they didnt make fun of those implying this should be done previously...


----------



## candyknitter (Apr 23, 2009)

I wonder sometimes if people get frustrated when they find they are more hardcore and commited that the other posters. 
I also worry sometimes about people losing their grip on reality, i've seen some aggressive and down right odd posts from normally nice people on other forums.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

My personal opinion is that many people are getting a bit paranoid that "big brother" may be watching and if not them, others that might be real interested in what you have stocked up. Folks are getting worried, restless and desperate and you never know who may be lurking around gathering info, paranoid maybe but I am becoming more cautious just in case.

I have not posted as much because I have been working on putting in more garden beds, more rain barrels and canning everything I can get my hands on to the point I am out of jars and need to buy more. Food is suppose to go up in October, according to the news report I saw corn, dairy, beef, chicken, eggs and peanut butter are the top items to sky rocket but everything will go up. As much as I love you folks and this forum putting food away and setting up more gardens and barrels had to take the front seat to gabbing and reading posts


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Drought and food shortages just aren't as exciting as invasions by aliens or whatever. And just maybe a whole lot scarier! 

Its down right sad looking at farm fields these days. This last week of 100+ heat on top of no measureable rain for months has reduced harvest projections dramatically if not entirely. 

My garden even with constant watering is not producing much. Enough green beans for the table - twice. This is off bean rows that I usually can 100 pints off of. A lot of seed didn't germinate due to too dry. Onions are tiny. Potatoes maybe half usual harvest.


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

They are saying that it is so bad that it would take months and months of above average rainfall over those areas to even bring them back somewhere near normal again. It sounds as if even if this pattern breaks the crops will be bad next year again.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

What's even more frightening right now is some towns are running out of water. The Skunk River is basically dry so Ames has to pump water from a back up lake. Discussions in various communities about rationing. It will take several years of normal or above normal rainfall to recharge the ground water. I was digging potatoes this evening and it is absolutely dry 10" deep.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

IMHO, It's about the why, how, and when.

No need to rehash the reasons. Some poo poo them. Most just parrot the lines but do little.
The how is evident. But folks still just suggest a few cans of beans and a bit of tuna. Bottled water??? Really? Hows that working for your garden in a drought?
The when is mostly coming to a close. 


That's all I got to say on the matter.


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

TWC reporting that protein prices will double due to lack of feed for cattle etc. Estimate that even if it were to rain like crazy it would take 2 years to see a decrease in prices if ever. That ought to shake out some cobwebs if anybody is listening out there.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I guess for now we are lucky, even though we are in extreme drought conditions our garden is producing very well. I picked 10 lbs of greenbeans yesterday. The tomatos are shorter then usual but full of tomatos. I am one of those who just started reilizing where our world is heading. DH figured it out years ago and planned ahead with ammo and reloading stuff. I thought he was nuts buying so much, but now the prices have tripled. I wish I would have started looking for forums like this one way back then.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

It has been so cool and wet in my area, the tomatoes aren't even producing. About the only good crop has been potatoes.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't let people know if you're a prepper-very simple..........The people that turn you in when bad times REALLY hit will be-your neighbor,your "friends",etc,etc.....Learn from history..or don't.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Not sure if I fall in the category of "hard core prepper"....more of a medium level in my opinion. But I know I'm spending less time "talking" even with other prepper we know locally. I think many are just putting their nose to the grindstone and bracing for impact. Will we all loosen up after caning/gardening season....I don't know? But I don't remember so much "silence" in past summers, it's almost eerie. I know I'm in no mood to share, either, so it's not just "them".


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think that's what I'm noticing the "silence" in the summer.

Hopefully on bad weather days, and when the garden is in, more of us will be back online at the same time. Of course, that does depend on the state of things in our world at that time.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Well AngieM2 you can't run them off of YOUR forum and expect them to post here.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sourdough said:


> Well AngieM2 you can't run them off of YOUR forum and expect them to post here.


Love you too, sourdough.

And the ones I'm missing were not run off, they probably are just busy doing things.

But welcome back.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Well I got fish, I can and friends fish we split the cans.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I think some of the absent online could be due to getting offline to maintain privacy. DH doesn't do "computer" and tells me often that I should hang a bullseye on myself and go stand in an archery range rather than post online. He has a point. It's the reason I don't belong to facebook or post photos or videos online.

It's not that we have anything to hide; we don't have anything to advertise.


----------



## Leay (Mar 4, 2004)

cvk said:


> The Mississippi River moves 60% of our grain and in places it is now 20 feet below normal causing them to only be able to load the barges half full or they run aground. That means the transportation costs DOUBLE.


We live two miles from the Mississippi and what you say is true (I can't speak to exactly how low the river is, but the fishing enthusiasts are complaining how low the river is in our area.) We were at a local park high in the bluffs over the river last weekend watching the barges come through. We noticed that the coal barges, which are usually filled to the top, were only filled about 2/3 full or less. We were wondering why...makes sense. 

Yes, I do believe food is going to be very costly for quite a while.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I feel a little left of center here, as I've been spending MORE time online especially on this forum, as by 11:00 it's too hot to work outside. And unfortunately it's just not cooling down enough in the evenings to get back out and work either. 

My personal encouragement here is that others see what DH and I are seeing, especially since our family members are so very unaware of the times we live in.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Drought and food shortages just aren't as exciting as invasions by aliens or whatever. And just maybe a whole lot scarier!
> 
> Its down right sad looking at farm fields these days. This last week of 100+ heat on top of no measureable rain for months has reduced harvest projections dramatically if not entirely.
> 
> My garden even with constant watering is not producing much. Enough green beans for the table - twice. This is off bean rows that I usually can 100 pints off of. A lot of seed didn't germinate due to too dry. Onions are tiny. Potatoes maybe half usual harvest.


I'm having the same problem. This is the first time since I started gardening that my pantry doesn't have much from this year's garden. It's also the first year I'll be putting in a fall garden.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Personally, I figure I'm probably in the tin foil hat wearing crowd. With the government into everything, including what we do online, I'm more cautious about what DH and I are doing. When there's talk of government possibly being able to take what you grow, or take whatever items you have for protection, then it's best not to be too open about what you're doing. Best to stay under the radar. I don't trust the government, which may sound funny since DH is in the military, then again, maybe it's because he's in the military that I don't trust them.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> I don't trust the government, which may sound funny since DH is in the military, then again, *maybe it's because he's in the military that I don't trust them.*


Bingo! I know what your saying. DH only did 4 yrs, but you come out with a different "sight".


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

My internet time is really limited right now as I don't have it at home except on my phone. Between spending time with my kids and grands, trying to get something done around the place and working hard to pay off my place ASAP, I haven't posted much lately. I'm not as hard core as many, but I do okay in emergencies.


----------

